# I feel like a heroin addict chasing that perfect hit again..



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I ordered some of this upon recommendation and it blew me away. I'm not brilliant at explaining why I like or dislike any particular coffee but this was amazing. Very zingy and citrusy. Amazing black, incredibly slick and subtle with a little milk. And now it's unavailable. I had two lots but the second was completely different, the zing was gone and seemed more darkly roasted.

Anyhow, can anybody point me towards something similar? After a very dark start to my journey, I'm really enjoying the lighter stuff. After something zingy/zesty/citrus/fruity. Just ordered *Ethiopia Limu Yukro (Gr1, TechnoServe) *from Smokey Barn so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry who are SB?

Rock Mountain from Foundry would be worth looking at


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

And I've just realised that I've already tried that as the LSOL guest! Still, quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry who are SB?
> 
> Rock Mountain from Foundry would be worth looking at


Smokey Barn...

I may well do that, recall you mentioning that before.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok here are some more that would be worth trying

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-konga-sedie-natural

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/ethiopia-yirgacheffe-kochere-kore-natural

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/collections/single-origin-coffee/products/nicaragua-finca-el-bosque-micro-lot

Tried this earlier in year was delicious

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/-costa-rica-lomas-al-rio-natural-espresso-roast.php

Just ordered some of this- couldn't resist after the tasting notes

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/maria-espresso


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Assumed this was going to be about trying to go without coffee for a week when you are an addict and the associated shakes and sweats!

Have you asked Smokey Barn what is replacing it, or whether its coming back?


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

aaronb said:


> Assumed this was going to be about trying to go without coffee for a week when you are an addict and the associated shakes and sweats!
> 
> Have you asked Smokey Barn what is replacing it, or whether its coming back?


That is impossible and unthinkable!

The drug in question was from Has Bean, I haven't asked the question as yet.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

What was the Hasbean bean? It doesn't show when i go to your link ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Just ordered some of this- couldn't resist after the tasting notes
> 
> http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/maria-espresso


Sounds brilliant, let us know what it's like


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sean said:


> That is impossible and unthinkable!
> 
> The drug in question was from Has Bean, I haven't asked the question as yet.


Apologies, didnt read the post properly.

Can you give us the full name of the coffee please?

Im wondering if you had a naturally processed coffee instead of a washed one, some of them are pretty out there in a delicious way. HB usually include if its a natural on the product description, so ou can check if this is indeed the case from the confirmation email.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

It was Costa Rica Finca Arbar el Manatial Yellow Honey. It wasn't a natural. At least I'm pretty sure it wasn't. Certainly didn't notice the trademark funk.

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/grower-of-the-month/17010732-february-2015-carlos-arietta-finca-el-manatial


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> Sounds brilliant, let us know what it's like


I second that!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Sean said:


> It was Costa Rica Finca Arbar el Manatial Yellow Honey. It wasn't a natural. At least I'm pretty sure it wasn't. Certainly didn't notice the trademark funk.
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/blogs/grower-of-the-month/17010732-february-2015-carlos-arietta-finca-el-manatial


Honey Process = Pulped Natural, it's kind of a cross between Natural and Washed Process and quite popular in Costa Rica. Lots on Google if you want to know more, or the World Atlas of Coffee.

So look at Costa Rican coffees that are honey processed if you really enjoyed the last one


----------

